# Favorite Goose Video



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just wondering what you guys throw in the VCR during the off-season when that itch hits you and you're unable to scratch it...What's you're goose hunting nicorette so to speak? :lol:

I'm always looking for a good one I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

For some crazy reason I love Take Em 4. I have watched it more times then I can count. However Following the Migration is coming in a close second. I have about 30 videos or so. I just keep buying them. I am a video whore!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Matt Jones said:


> I'm always looking for a good one I haven't seen yet.


 What video is that you have like a hundred of them!LOL I here Xtream Waterfowling 3 is good.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Jones.. man your talkin like the season is over, I've still got a few days left!!! :lol: :lol: 
I like Out of Thin Air! Anyone know of a video that has good late sesason hunting in it? ie Snow, and crappy weather? Thats what really gets me jacked!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

dblkluk,

I agree something about the wind/rain/snow/sleet and being freezing cold that warms me up. The more brutal the weather the more enjoyable. It may be time to make an Extreme Weather Bird Killing video or something. My only problem is no one ever wants to hold the camera. Everyone wants to shoot.

I need to order that new Higdon III video.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chopper, Next year. Missouri River. December. I'll shoot, you film???? :lol: :lol: 
Seriously though, Were talking of getting a camera before next year,One of the posse (wrangler) loves to take video, as long as he can shoot one bird he's happy, and he can video while he's shooting! its amazing!! 
We made a video of our sesaon two years ago. GEESE GONE WILD! Nearly two hundred geese met their maker, and we didn't film the late season!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You better let me shoot first as it will only take me a few rounds to limit!  Then I will take over the filming! :wink:

Seriously though with all the dead birds I see in some of these pictures I would imagine some of the crews could make some high quality videos. Maybe even market them and put some of the money back into the wetlands or whatever. But even if you did not sell them you can learn a lot by watching yourself and how the birds reacted.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

All of the final approach videos are good,out of thin air,hammerin honkers,full moon fever,and guns in the sky.The straight meat videos have late season hunts,but for some reason I really dont care for them.Any of you guys see the Sean Mann series?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have only seen the Autuum Harvest! I like the format of it. Plenty of killing and the importance of scouting is schown. Also like how they tell what they are using, temps, wind direction...


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

I have the Whisiling Wings series and enjoy them anytime during the off season.

Also just ordered Sean Mann's Autumn Harvest. I have heard its a good video.

sparky


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey do you know where Sean Mann is from? We have a fellar from Cali. here named Sean Mann, wonder if it is the same person. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

He is from Maryland or atleast that is where is lives.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I just play Bird hunter wild wings 2003 for my PC. It is that cats ***, birds lock up and coast right in. you can shoot every thing from snows to bluebills!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I got Whistling Wings 8 for Chirstmas. A lot of people put it down but I really liked all the info on Delta with the preditors and stuff. I did not think the hunts were so bad either.

I also got Pure Duckin 3 and it was so so. Also got Gettin Nasty 3 and I feel like I got bent over. My birthday is on Friday and I know my wife got me the new Higdon 3 and possible "One over the Limit". Friday won't get here fast enough!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My personal favorite is Duckmen 5, Traditions. Final Approach videos are decent, and Xtreme waterfowling 1,2 are solid.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I personally like the "The Grind". Although the Xtreme videos are pretty good.


----------

